# 1.2.0 What does this mean?



## PendleHog

The numbers you may have seen in people's signatures or the classifieds are there to show how many animals of each sex someone has.

The first number is the amount of males - *1.0.0* = 1 male
The second number is females - *1.2.0 *- 1 male and 2 females
The third number is juvenile/unknown sex -* 1.2.1* - 1 male, 2 female, 1 unknown


----------



## CTI_Perrin

This is really useful...thanks!!: victory:


----------



## Chels

Thanks for posting this! I was wondering myself and close to asking here until I spotted this thread.


----------



## apes

yeah I was wondering too.... O__o


----------



## alan1985

*thank*

thank goodness i thought i was the only one and didnt want to seem stupid.


----------



## XXLizXX

alan1985 said:


> thank goodness i thought i was the only one and didnt want to seem stupid.


I thought i was the only one and didnt want to be the first to ask. I can go change all mine now ......:lol2:


----------



## XXLizXX

All changed .....lol


----------



## devilgod54

yay i'm just happy to find out that i'm not the only one.


----------



## lil05

thought it would have been more complicated than that .. might use it myslef


----------



## Kopite

Ahhh it all makes sense now


----------



## Drazil0710

Soooooo pleased I wasn't the only noob newbie!!

:lol2:


----------



## MachineGunMitch

oh i can change my signature now !! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## andythemonkey

this all makes sense now... thanks


----------



## satin123

*Cheers*

Thanks for the heads up guys:2thumb:


----------



## MarshallDavies

*!*



lil05 said:


> thought it would have been more complicated than that .. might use it myslef


my sentiments exactly! not that i have much to put down! :blush:


----------



## Baby_DJ

Thankyou 
i was a little worried about what it was lol


----------



## Joe1507

Lol I remember when I first saw it i thought someone on youtube had 1.1.4 leopard geckos - 114 leos 

its male, female, unsexed.


----------



## dragonsRus

lol i love hearing what people think it means


----------



## friend/foe

good info, i feel less embarrassed.


----------



## Charlottie

*Ta*

I have been wondering what they are for a while which isnt long as i just joined lol ta for the useful theard, i would do mine if i had any :lol:


----------



## Shamperz

*Use of....*



PendleHog said:


> The numbers you may have seen in people's signatures or the classifieds are there to show how many animals of each sex someone has.
> 
> The first number is the amount of males - *1.0.0* = 1 male
> The second number is females - *1.2.0 *- 1 male and 2 females
> The third number is juvenile/unknown sex -* 1.2.1* - 1 male, 2 female, 1 unknown


 
Apart from bragging about yoour collection, do people use this info to trade/borrow/breed etc?


----------



## Nataliej

Thank god for that,
I didn't have a clue!


----------



## cheno

wats 0.0.1??? gosh! this is all confusing to me!! :lol2:


----------



## Roewammi

cheno said:


> wats 0.0.1??? gosh! this is all confusing to me!! :lol2:


 
1 unsexed animal, say i had a leopard gecko and i didnt know if it was a boy or girl id put;

0.0.1 leopard gecko

say i had 2 corn snakes that i didnt know if they were boy or girl id put;

0.0.2 corn snakes


hope that makes more sense


----------



## cheno

yep!! got it now!! lol! Thanks hun :lol2:


----------



## Roewammi

cheno said:


> yep!! got it now!! lol! Thanks hun :lol2:


no problemo!


----------



## Tommy123

Oohhh now i get it!!!


----------



## lizardloverrach

i was wondering that too, thought i was the only one who didn't know! thanks v helpful:2thumb:


----------



## zail

Found this just as I was about to ask... cheers


----------



## Patmufc

Thanks alot - always wondered wot that was!


----------



## pwoods76

Thanks for this thread did not know what the numbers were but did not want to embarrass myself by asking. Makes sense now.


----------



## daveandgina

i'm just happy to find out that i'm not the only one who dident no lol


----------



## bignick3159

Thanks wanted to know what it ment. :mf_dribble:


----------



## VoodooViper

Cheers Had my mind boggling!


----------



## Pard

now i understand!!!! cheers


----------



## zeus7

how would hermaphrodites be listed?


----------



## jimbob1811

this really helped, thankz!:2thumb:


----------



## miss_rawr

this is a brilliant thread! i was so confused by this! xD


----------



## TheToad888

Always wondered what that ment... now i have finally found out. Yey.


----------



## Metal_face

zeus7 said:


> how would hermaphrodites be listed?


 are there any? if there is then good question!! lol


----------



## Rosstafarii

Metal_face said:


> are there any? if there is then good question!! lol


 those jungle geckos i picked up from coldblooded are 
and Snails?


----------



## Lalia

yay now i know what it means...time to change my signature
:2thumb:


----------



## reptile0mad

very useful post:lol2:


----------



## tombutler86

*glad of that*

lol me 2:lol2:


----------



## aussiesk8

haha thanks i was too scared to ask too. I am a newbie after all :blush:


----------



## deco2008walker

Cheers this is really helpful


----------



## koitattoo

Glad you posted this, i was just thinking the same thing!! Question is have i managed to attatch it on mine now? x


----------



## emi5811

ok stupid question coming up :bash: do i have to type it up everytime or is there somewhere i put it in so it does it everytime :blush:


----------



## carlosinohui

i didn't know that, but now i am going to use the new information

thanks parner


----------



## Rosstafarii

How about hemaphridites?
I'm serious, lol.


----------



## dougie

awwww (lightbulb):2thumb: cheers for that


----------



## Dynamos Dragons

emi5811 said:


> ok stupid question coming up :bash: do i have to type it up everytime or is there somewhere i put it in so it does it everytime :blush:


 
Add it to your signature in your User CP/profile :whip:


----------



## angie001

i have snails, which are hermaphrodite, where do they go? unsexed?


----------



## CBR1100XX

angie001 said:


> i have snails, which are hermaphrodite, where do they go? unsexed?


Snails are boring so they would go in my Blue Tongue Skinks belly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## angie001

fazer600sy said:


> Snails are boring so they would go in my Blue Tongue Skinks belly :Na_Na_Na_Na:




this means war! :war: he he!!!


----------



## Dynamos Dragons

LOL :lol2:


----------



## dragon ranch

angie001 said:


> i have snails, which are hermaphrodite, where do they go? unsexed?


I would say 0.0.5 snails


----------



## ultimate DM

THANKS! i neva knew that, and was wondering what it meant:notworthy::2thumb::lol2::no1:


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks! I was really confused about what it ment! Cheers!


----------



## lincsflier

Thanks all sorted now.


----------



## pipster

*Brilliant post, i had to ask someone:2thumb::no1::2thumb:*


----------



## maxyboi1029

Thanks for posting this i had no idea


----------



## m_geragh

Ahhhhhhh!!


----------



## erol1984

makes sort of sense lol. im clearly not as stupid as i look lol.:mf_dribble:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

PendleHog said:


> The numbers you may have seen in people's signatures or the classifieds are there to show how many animals of each sex someone has.
> 
> The first number is the amount of males - *1.0.0* = 1 male
> The second number is females - *1.2.0 *- 1 male and 2 females


So why would you put the 0 at the end if you didnt have any ??? whats the point in telling someone you havent got any unsexed reptiles ??? 

I can understand (to an extent) putting 1.0 as that would mean you only have 1 male....but then why not just put...male....instead of 1.0 ....weird.


----------



## snake rescuer

good bit of info


----------



## RankinsDragons12

Thanx! I thought i was the only one!


----------



## asianblood07

:lol2: cheers,,, was driving me notts :devil:


----------



## Alex

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> So why would you put the 0 at the end if you didnt have any ??? whats the point in telling someone you havent got any unsexed reptiles ???


so people can tell what you own,

if i put 1. bearded dragon, everyone would know i had one.

if i put 1.0.0 Bearded dragon, everyone would know that it was a MALE beardie

if you put 0.2 Bearded dragon people wouldnt know whether it was 2 FEMALES or 2 Juveniles/unsexed, so to say its a female you put 0.2.0

Also the last 0 also means juvenile as well as unsexed.

if i put 1.2.0 people would then know the order of sex, 1 male, 2 females,0 juves.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

Are you sure? from ads ive seen most people just put the 1.1 or 1.2 or 2.1 when advertising....people dont need to know what you havent got....it would be like advertising 0.0.0 beardies !! 
Im willing to bet the only time the last digit is used in ads is when people sell adults with young or its an unsexed juv.
Surely if you had 1 male beardie for sale then most would just say....... 1 male beardie.....OR 1.0 beardie.



Alex said:


> if you put 0.2 Bearded dragon people wouldnt know whether it was 2 FEMALES or 2 Juveniles/unsexed, so to say its a female you put 0.2.0


Sorry...but if it said 0.2 then would assume that person has 2 females for sale


----------



## Alex

Its just a quicker way using 1.0 for a male, but when selling juves you have to use 0.0. 1 people use the 3 digit references in their sig to make sure people understand what they have without misenterpritation 1.2 could mean 1 fem 2 juves or 1 male 2 fem however with 0.1.2 you can read it correctly


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

That must be a new way then mate....even from when i first started back in the 80's its always been 1.1....1.2 etc....or 1.2.1 if unsexed juvs are present!
Personally i cant see the point in 1.1.0.......if it said 1.1 then i would presume its a sexed pair.
Just like this guy..... ReptileWeb Classifieds - For Sale
or this guy.....http://www.reptileweb.co.uk/index.php?page=out&id=16045


----------



## vwgecko

ah ha i see now i have seen this on a few other forums but was so confused trying to work it out.....

thanks for the post all is clear now :lol2:


----------



## stevenw

*Does mine work ?*

lets see :2thumb:


----------



## railto

that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Captainmatt29

took me ages to figure that out too,


----------



## x pinkorchid x

*thanks*

im no longer confused:blush: : victory:


----------



## doristheredkneee

*ta*

thanks that really helps lol:2thumb:


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime

Is there a way to get that 0.1.0 thing on perminantly whenever you post something


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime

ha sorry to double post everyone, i got it now!!


----------



## Jellyman

Very helpful, thanks:notworthy:


----------



## Jay1978

Thanks for that mate I had guessed what people were explaining but wasn't sure which way round everything was. Really usefull cheers!


----------



## Mog1999

*Thanks!*

Thank this really helps-I've been wondering about this ever sin:2thumb:ce I started!


----------



## durbans

Lol, Ive always thought the last one was juvenile/baby!! Methinks I need to change my sig a little. Cheers for the info! :2thumb:


----------



## Dragon Wolf Junior

*TY*

THANKS FOR THAT IT REALY HELPS ME :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## JamieAldridge

Thanks


----------



## Night_Winder

I was indeed wondering about that.


----------



## NicolasB

YAY! thought i was the only one who didnt get whole 1.2.1 thing! was starting to wonder if it was just binary code for reptiles! LOL!!!

Thanks for the post...


----------



## RedDragon619

i was thinking the same, so i have nicked it and is now on my sig hehehe. cheers 4 the post :2thumb:


----------



## DanEssex

Thanks! off my mind now lol :2thumb:


----------



## johnus

def deserves to be a sticky


----------



## RedDragon619

ok, thats the 1.1.0 thing sorted. but how do u do the drop down box with a list of snakes etc??? durbans has it in there sig on page 9 i think. plz help as i like that better hehe


----------



## gav8210

Realy helpful post, thanks


----------



## Boon

Thanks, didn't have a clue what it meant before reading this article :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon

TBH I dont understand why its put like that, and why it cant be wrote out normal what people have like -its a lot easier for people to understand than all that 1.01 stuff
it could go like:-

1 -male beardie
2-female corns
1-male water dragon
1-female frilled dragon


----------



## olivine

Welsh dragon said:


> TBH I dont understand why its put like that, and why it cant be wrote out normal what people have like -its a lot easier for people to understand than all that 1.01 stuff
> it could go like:-
> 
> 1 -male beardie
> 2-female corns
> 1-male water dragon
> 1-female frilled dragon


But the concept isn't exactly difficult once you get the hang of it. It also makes life a lot easier for anyone with a large(-ish) collection (I really wouldn't want to have to type my lot out in full and, in comparison to some members on here, my collection is still quite small).


----------



## Tink&Chaos

I am soooooo glad I wasn't the only one that was confused by that:blush:
Now it's explained, it makes perfect sense lol!!

Erm..though how do we get one of those drop down boxes...cos me wants one!!!:flrt:


----------



## olivine

Tink&Chaos said:


> I am soooooo glad I wasn't the only one that was confused by that:blush:
> Now it's explained, it makes perfect sense lol!!
> 
> Erm..though how do we get one of those drop down boxes...cos me wants one!!!:flrt:


This thread might help you : victory:


----------



## OddlyWeird

aaah:gasp:
roger that muckas :2thumb: tyty


----------



## Tink&Chaos

Olivine....thank you    !!!!


----------



## samtheman

Very useful, i thank you very much :notworthy:

_______________________________________________________
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## DeadLee

Thanks now i know  At first i thoguht it was how old they where like 1 year 2 months


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz

PendleHog said:


> The numbers you may have seen in people's signatures or the classifieds are there to show how many animals of each sex someone has.
> 
> The first number is the amount of males - *1.0.0* = 1 male
> The second number is females - *1.2.0 *- 1 male and 2 females
> The third number is juvenile/unknown sex -* 1.2.1* - 1 male, 2 female, 1 unknown


Thank God, I never did get that, but thats for explaining. I always wondering what it meant.


----------



## deano955

glad i found this one :lol2:


----------



## 55ebailey

I thought I was just being thick on my own and so didnt want to ask, thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## Paulown

i think i was just another one that didnt know that :blush:
leopard gecko 
0.0.1 but i think its a male :bash:
thanks for the information


----------



## SH8E8AN

thanks for that


----------



## caveman94snakes

i had guessed it was male and female but i couldnt understand what the third number was for 
thanks very informative


----------



## Haggis

that explains a lot


----------



## HanRed

i was wondering what the numbers meant


----------



## Helfen

*numbers*

Thats great I was wondering!!


----------



## sean_mac

i was wondering that quiestion my self haha


----------



## Dave Da Boa

hi im Mike dave the boa's dad..lol..

4.0.0 Corn Snakes (scarface an Mr Snake)
Timor Monitor Lizard (Shredder)
Madagascan Ground Boa (Dave)

anyone else got a Timor monitor...


----------



## Trouty65

Doh ! i knew id find this too late Lol i thought it was like how many reptiles people had  I thought u were all breeder/dealers and i was on the wrong forum 
Very usefull 

thanks


----------



## spacemonkey

ha i was just wondering about that


----------



## Lynn Tiffany

:lol2: so glad SOMEONE knows!!!!


----------



## weemanelite

Makes sense now thanks for that


----------



## The Rook

This is a good guide to the reptile abreviations & lingo...
Reptile Acronyms and Abbreviations or 'what does xxxx mean?' - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes


----------



## Dan P

Ha, i was wondering too. Cant believe no one had asked before lol


----------



## weemanelite

Thanks for the info I have been wondering about that for some time but only just got to this section. Cheers all becomes clear


----------



## shesha_royal

1 male 2 fem 0 unsexed


----------



## supersnuffy

They have a similar numbering system in the animal care unit where I do my course xD I was really confused about it and didn't wanna look dumb, rofl. Thanks.


----------



## simon76uk

i'm new to all this i'm so pleased it come up.so now i know thanks alot
but how do i update my info to let you all know


----------



## simon76uk

i've just been looking and i still can't work it out how to let you all know what i have i know i seem thick but this is all new to me. Thanks for any help


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

simon76uk said:


> i've just been looking and i still can't work it out how to let you all know what i have i know i seem thick but this is all new to me. Thanks for any help


Go into User CP (top left), Edit your Profile option - and then list away!


----------



## jennas

yes this had me wondering as well.


----------



## Triggy

I had to ask the same question last year :blush: have to start somewhere tho. Useful thread.


----------



## Magical Trevor

wow thanks, didn't realise :2thumb:


----------



## Swain86

allmost every question i have had so far i have found an answer to through these threads


----------



## Dan P

Swain86 said:


> allmost every question i have had so far i have found an answer to through these threads


All of the sticky's are a good place to find out info without having to make a new thread yourself


----------



## jase n kate

i thought it was just me being silly :lol2:


----------



## Jezza2010

Aha, I understand now makes much more sense!!

1.0.0 Egyption Uromastyx called Jezza 14 months old.
:lol2:


----------



## chrizjb

lol, me too


----------



## chrizjb

0.0.1 Argentinian Black & White Tegu
1.1.0 Bearded Dragons
0.2.0 Leopard Gecko's


----------



## laurencoles

so glad i spotted this post i've ben wondering for ages lol

1.0.1 leopard geckos - Quagmire and (the now renamed) Yoshi


----------



## thething84

Tonny said:


> Wearing *New York Giants Jerseys*, Ramirez is no longer a formidable third baseman, so some recommends that the Chicago should deal him and get something back. But actually, it is not the best to trade him and pick someone else. We have to confess that Ramirez is having a solid season, with a home run on Monday. However, the only thing that held him back at this point is his average with RISP. It is a real thing that Ramirez might get lazy on defense at times, but he is certainly is still a top-10 overall third baseman and should continue to be for a few more years. Therefore, Aramis Ramirez is a player that still possesses potential production. And now there is one thing that Ramirez is meeting with is visit an *nfl shop* to get what he needs to help him train and regain competition, so that he can draw the Chicago’s attention and become an influence-maker in the *Packers Pro Shop* history.


 
:gasp:hmmm spam maybe???:whip:


----------



## cornsnakeking

thanks so very very much:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::lol2:
1.0.0 cornsnake
0.3.0cats
0.2.0dumbo rats


----------



## Veyla

Ooh, been wondering about this! Thanks for posting.:notworthy:


----------



## Richard Hanson

*cheers*

I always forget the order!


----------



## J and M hedgehogs

PendleHog said:


> The numbers you may have seen in people's signatures or the classifieds are there to show how many animals of each sex someone has.
> 
> The first number is the amount of males - *1.0.0* = 1 male
> The second number is females - *1.2.0 *- 1 male and 2 females
> The third number is juvenile/unknown sex -* 1.2.1* - 1 male, 2 female, 1 unknown


this is useful


----------



## sean_mac

Chels said:


> Thanks for posting this! I was wondering myself and close to asking here until I spotted this thread.


same here


----------



## SallyDragon

I was wondering what it ment and now I know!


----------



## LilGemz23

Thank-you for this thread, I was trying SO hard to remember what the numbers meant :lol2:
(I've put the code explanations on my sig though cause I'll never remember otherwise :blush


----------



## Jason Grundy

XXLizXX said:


> All changed .....lol


how and where do i change this. or do i have to put it in everytime i post a message:lol2:


----------



## riopet

*OMG I thought someone had half a dog!*

Thanks for that - I really was thinking I had lost the plot or was missing out! I'd seen a few and could not work it out - someone had 2.0 collies and 0.2 mastiffs??? thought there was something wrong! Get it now I think - added it to my signature - hope it's correct???:lol2:


----------



## lonewolf92

was wondering wat this ment verry helpfull:notworthy:


----------



## Kuja

Ahh it makes sense now  thanks.


----------



## BuzzD90

*Oh I was wondering what it ment*

So that's what it means Thanks

So I'm a 

0.1.0 Carolina Corn


----------



## strommy

Thank god someone else asked ! I felt a right muppet not knowing lol i can now list my snakes and dragons !!


----------



## Grandis Dan

Glad this was posted, I felt like i was missing something! Haha Thanks


----------



## Koitoi

Thats genius! I was contemplating asking this but didn't want to sound stupid :blush:


----------



## Stinkymusk

thank u 4 posting this. i tried :google: but no luck. Recently join RFUK.


----------



## DisturbedStu

Thanks very much for clearing that up, I've been wondering for a few weeks now what it means


----------



## smithdavid

what type in this question???????

I mean it is a reasoning or aptitude???


----------



## colesy4

Koitoi said:


> Thats genius! I was contemplating asking this but didn't want to sound stupid :blush:


Haha, i second this. 
really helpful thanks :2thumb:


----------



## MadMooCow

I have been wondering about this since joining the forum but felt a complete dweeb for not knowing and would have felt an even worse dweeb if I had to ask but today I thought, Right. Take the Bull by the horns. Just spent 10 mins deliberating where to post to the question and then fell on this thread :whistling2:


Thank you. So I am

0.1.0 Mini Schnauzer - Pebbles
0.1.0 SBT - Zoe
1.0.0 Ragdoll - Max
0.1.0 All Ginger fatty - Mollie
0.1.0 Tortoiseshell - Maisie
1.0.0 Ragdoll X - Miko
1.0.0 Citrus Beardie - Oscar
1.0.0 Reverse Okeetee Corn - Bones
1.0.0 Lavender Corn - Dec
1.0.0 Ultramel het Caramel Corn - Ant
0.1.0 Snow Corn - Prudence
0.1.0 Amel/Bloodred (?) Corn - Coraline
0.1.0 Uncertain morph - Harriet
0.1.0 Albino Dwarf Lop - Rosie
0.1.0 Two Albino Hamsters - Cloud and Sparkle


Does that sound right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lola62

Aaah, now it's all clear, thanks for that :2thumb:


----------



## Jacobesnakefan

very useful


----------



## treefrognut

*bumps?*

O.K I'm new at all this forum stuff. I'm gonna go out on a limb here! What does 'BUMP' mean? Yeah, all laugh but I don't do technology and only found out what L.M.F.A.O meant last month!I digress, it was about 2 months ago.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

If you bump keeps your thread on the first page more people see it :2thumb:


----------



## Richard Hanson

treefrognut said:


> O.K I'm new at all this forum stuff. I'm gonna go out on a limb here! What does 'BUMP' mean? Yeah, all laugh but I don't do technology and only found out what L.M.F.A.O meant last month!I digress, it was about 2 months ago.


A lot of things online are ordered by the date of the most recent post. Rfuk for example lists the threads based on the most recent entry. I.e., an older thread from two years ago can appear in front of one started yesterday. Sometimes people deliberately post on a thread justto get it to appear at the top of the list of threads in order to renew its visibility. This is called "bumping", and people will typically just use the word "bump" to tongue in cheek admit, bare faced, that all they are doing is bumping.


----------



## sharpstrain

B = Bring, U= up, M= my, P= post


----------



## ecoherp

*This is new to me too!*

Thnx!


----------



## exotic candy

*1.2.0 etc been bugging me!!*

Just to say thanks for posting this!


----------



## Skip69

*Gonna sound really stupid now*

1-means male
2-means female

so its not how many females or males just a code for the gender of the snake??

( Please dont laugh at me) lmao


----------



## Richard Hanson

Skip69 said:


> 1-means male
> 2-means female
> 
> so its not how many females or males just a code for the gender of the snake??
> 
> ( Please dont laugh at me) lmao


Nope, let's say I had three males, six females and two unknown I would write 3.6.2 


If I had seven males and twenty females, and no unknowns I would simply write 7.20
Get it?


----------



## Skip69

Richard Hanson said:


> Nope, let's say I had three males, six females and two unknown I would write 3.6.2
> 
> 
> If I had seven males and twenty females, and no unknowns I would simply write 7.20
> Get it?



Yea I get it!


----------



## viperdan

Skip69 said:


> 1-means male
> 2-means female
> 
> so its not how many females or males just a code for the gender of the snake??
> 
> ( Please dont laugh at me) lmao



No..

3 numbers 1.1.1 This mean I have one male,one female and an unknown.

it could say 10.43.12 (a lot of reptiles) which would mean 10 males, 43 females and 12 unknown. 

First number is male, second number is female and thirds is unknown.


----------



## Snakes95

Thanks for the help! But now I dont know how to actually add them...? Can you help me plz


----------



## Richard Hanson

Snakes95 said:


> Thanks for the help! But now I dont know how to actually add them...? Can you help me plz


Go to control panel, then click edit signature (it's at the left)


----------



## Snakes95

Cheers Dude


----------



## viperdan

Snakes95 said:


> Thanks for the help! But now I dont know how to actually add them...? Can you help me plz


User CP > Edit Signature

You can just type it in, or if you want a drop down menu use this...

Use drop tags for the menu...


EXAMPLE

[-drop]Lizards
[-option]0.1.0 Bearded Dragon[-/option]
[-/drop] 

(WITHOUT THE "-")

Each "option" tag, (set out as above) will be an extra option in the drop down menu.
So one menu will look like this:

Lizards
0.1.0 Bearded Dragon
 

and two will look like this 


Lizards
0.1.0 Bearded Dragon
SECOND OPTION 0.1.0 Corn Snake
 





Tell me what you have and ill give you the code if you wish.


----------



## YOGI BEAR

:spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1:


----------



## lizzifrogs

Sorry don't really wish to be technical the 0.0.0 is a 'sex ratio'.

If i use these numbers to clarify: 1.3.7

1 the first number in the sequence refers to the numbers of males in that group,
3 the second number in the ratio refers to the numbers of femles in the group.
7 the third number refer to the individuals in the group that are of an unknown sex, yes they can be juviniles but the could equally just be males that are young or supressed or you can simply not identify them yet, the 3rd digit in the sex ratio is literally unknown sex. 

If it helps you remember just think that there are only 2 sexes-the 3rd number does not refer to offspring*, *off spring are generally born male or female we just don't always know that yet but we might want to count them (my newly metamorphosed frogs) and include them in our group so we know how many animals we have in that group now.

If my frogs (very generic view); (2.1.0) 2 boys and 1 female had 42 tadpoles that hatches into froglets and i heard some calling and managed to identify 10 of them as boys the group ratio would be (12.1.30) I'm not great at maths so i hope that adds up.

Then if i moved the froglets out into their own enclosure i would say i had one original group of 2.1.0 and another of 10.0.30 with the unknown 30 to figure what they are yet and add them to their own group as male or females.

So in summary it is a sex ratio: the numbers are: (male:female:unknown). Many people confuse the unknown with off spring, offspring is not a sex ratio it's just how they got there, when they are mature enough they'll be included in it 

I hope this helps too


----------



## warrensark

lol - it all makes sense to me now - have now amended my sig!


----------



## Joeyjoejoe

*Thumbs up*

Awesome. :2thumb:


----------



## Jmlxxskorpio

*I'm a newbie*

Can someone help me? I was just wondering how I create a new forum. I just joined this site today.
Thanks.


----------



## snakes4u

now i get it, thanks
:2thumb:


----------



## michaelchance

*Corn snake shed*

How long Gould a corn take to she'd?


----------



## snakes4u

around a week, after the eyes have gone back normal i fine its about 2 days after.


----------



## michaelchance

Thanks see the problem is he is a candy cane corn and his eyes havnt hazed up just his body so woul it be best to leave him 9 days and should I try feed him or leav him be?


----------



## snakes4u

just let be, most snakes dont eat when in shed anyway so no need to waste food and stress her out. and dont handle to much as so say there skin feels like mild sun burn at mo. u cud give here a bigger bowl of water to soak in tho as this will help shedding


----------



## Stihl260

Thats great Info, as an Egg i did wonder , but just like other didnt like to ask,lol


----------



## Reeceinleeds

thanks you i didnt no what the numbers where for felt a noob asking lol


----------



## jessiejosh2013

Thanks, i was wondering the same thing


----------



## CKB

Thanks! I'm a newbie and had no idea why these random numbers were appearing.


----------



## victorsgrace

Great! Thank you so much for this. :.)


----------



## katierhiain

haha, now i know!


----------



## Ashleigh13

Thanks, i wondered what the numbers meant


----------



## Anann B

XXLizXX said:


> I thought i was the only one and didnt want to be the first to ask. I can go change all mine now ......:lol2:


Same here. I used to look at them and go 'what the heck. Numbers. Hmm...'

Well, now to join em. Better do mine now...

Eh. Not bothered. :lol2:


----------



## CarlW21

I'd like to know, who was the first to do this ?


----------



## dan2110

was going to ask about that, glad i found this


----------



## Mr Squiggle

thanks


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost

I Thought RFUK was an Interweb Equivalent of the old short wave numbers radio stations... and we were all passing Secret information to each Other 

Lincolnshire Poacher anyone?


----------



## Clarabelle

Ahhhh I see. makes sense I guess!


----------



## Dracoblade

*Score*

I'd use this method except there isn't enough space for me to write all my animals in. Keeps stopping me typing after so far :bash:


----------



## Serpentine83

I was wondering this too, thankyou.


----------

